# utf8 und das Eurozeichen €



## farion (5. September 2002)

ich übergebe von flashMX eien variable an php, da diese in utf8 kommt dekodiere ich sie mithilfe der funtkion utf8_decode. das funkt auch bei äöü@&co nur das Eurozeichen € wird in ein Fragezeichen konvertiert - das ist ziemlich ärgerlich da niemand für irgendetwas Fragezeichen bezahlen will. kann mir da wer helfen???

thx far


----------



## René Paschold (5. September 2002)

Das Problem tritt ziemlich oft auf. Das Euro Zeichen ist leider noch nicht überall richtig implementiert.

Wir machen hier in der Firma alles nur auf Textebene. Sprich Euro ausschreiben oder mit einer kleinen Grafik.

Du kannst ja mittles PHP und ActionScript nach dem Wort Euro suchen und es dann durch ein entsprechendes kleines Bild ersetzten.

Dann hast du 100% immer das richtige Zeichen!

grüße
Fati


----------



## farion (5. September 2002)

mhh das problem ist, dass das ganze ein zeimlich großes projekt ist - html und flash anbindung an ein forum an ein gästebuch an ein schwarzes brett etc - überall tragen die leute das euro zeichen ein - in html geht es ja auch die datenbank schluckts - nur flash liefert ? und wenn es ein eurozeichen bekommt kommt der kasten raus -naja gut kann ich wenigstens in flash nach dem zeichen suchen udn es ersetzen durch zb Euro oder #euro# um das dann später umwandeln zu können.

thx far


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. September 2002)

Du kannst doch Flash statt "€" auch "&#8364" schicken lassen. Das sollte das EURO-Zeichen ergeben. Bei XML-Output gehe ich auch so vor, nur auf dem umgekehrten Wege.


----------



## farion (5. September 2002)

mhh € und € ??


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. September 2002)

Klar, das Forum will natürlich auch gleich mitinterpretieren.  Hier nochmal, aber die Leerzeichen dazwischen entfernen: "& # 8 3 6 4"


----------



## farion (5. September 2002)

mhh okay habs mir schon gedacht - damit kann ich € auslesen - aber wie kann ich flash dazubringen php ein € zu übergeben oder php dazu zu erkennen wo es was ersetzen muss


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. September 2002)

Kannst du in Flash nicht in der Variable das EURO-Zeichen durch den Code ersetzen und in PHP dann das gleiche nochmal zurück per str_replace("& # 8 3 6 4","€",$variable);


----------

